# Supplement quality control



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 20, 2016)

I used to take a few supplements myself & still do take hemp hearts, apple cider vinegar & a Vit D.  I had taken others over the years but became concerned after reading a report from a reputable source about the quality control with supplement production.  I took St John's Wort, multi-vitamin & ginko but stopped after that article.  Now //http://consumerist.com/... reports  'Frontline' has produced an investigative episode about the quality & dangers of supplements.  I haven't viewed it yet but I can't imagine supplements come off with a positive spin.

*Can't view it run Linux without 'Flash' installed.*


----------



## Debby (Jan 20, 2016)

One of our news organizations, no correction, two news outlets here recently did investigations into the supplement industry, safety, necessity for, etc. and it was kind of shocking how lax the whole thing really is and how maybe in some instances we've been talked into taking things we don't really need.  I trimmed my supplement list a bit after watching them and I'm a lot more choosey about which protein supplements I'll use.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 21, 2016)

I think a lot of it has to do with which brand you are taking.  There are reputable brands and many not so much so.  You have to watch what you are doing.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2016)

We have a local manufacturer of various supplements and they are doing great business exporting to China because the Chinese products are inferior.

I don't take any supplements unless my GP says I should. I take a daily vitamin D  on that basis.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> We have a local manufacturer of various supplements and they are doing great business exporting to China because the Chinese products are inferior.
> 
> I don't take any supplements unless my GP says I should. I take a daily vitamin D  on that basis.



I take a daily multi, calcium, and D-3 on my doc's recommendation.


----------

